# Homelite Chainsaw won't rev



## baldrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi,
It's a 20 powerstroke starts & idles fine but but wont rev, if it has no chain on there is a improvement but its far from good. ive pulled the carb apart cant find anything wrong, its had a new coil & im wondering if the advance timeing is correct.

Regards
Baldrick

The path of my life is strewn with cowpats from the devil's own satanic herd.
Blackadder


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

What does it do when you try to rev it?


----------



## baldrick (Jun 24, 2006)

thanks for your reply, it just dies it seems to be spitting back a lot of fuel into the aircleaner. do they have reed valve 

cheers


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

Let us check the simple thangs that it 'could' be first.Check and see if the muffler/exhoust ports is gloged.Sounds like the problem to me.


----------



## baldrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks,
will check the expansion chamber / muffler & report back. 

regards 
Baldrick


----------



## baldrick (Jun 24, 2006)

Hit the nail on the head, spark arrester was blocked. Saw is going better than it ever has since buying 2nd hand about 3 years ago.

Thank you very much
Regards
Baldrick


----------

